# Need a new diet.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking for a new diet because the mix im using the mice seem to be picking out the best bits now and just throwing the rest.

Here are the stuf fi can get hold of.

Oats
Rolled Oats, It doesnt say who makes them so i presume its the farms own brand.
Whole Oats, Again same as the rolled oats.

Rabbit Food
Rabbit Pellets, Doesnt say what brand so again probly the farms own brand.
Rabbit Mix, Same as above
Burgess Rabbit Excel.
Burgess Rabbit De-Lux
Dodson & Horrell Rabbit Royale.
Burgess Fruitty Rabbit
Wagg Bunny Brunch

Barley
Ive already got these.
I can also get mixed flakes.

Dog Food
DR JOHN SILVER
BETA PUPPY
BURGESS SUPA DOG CHICKEN OR BEEF
BURGESS SENSITIVE
BURGESS ACTIVE
CHUDLEYS ORIGINAL DOG/SUPREME/CLASSIC/RACER/
CHUDLEYS GREYHOUND MAINTENANCE
BREEDERPACK COMPLETE DOG(CHICKEN+RICE)
BREEDERPACK COMPLETE DOG

Bird Seed
I can get this from pretty much every where.
CROWTHERS WILD BIRD MIX

Which would be the best to use? and in what ratio.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

17 views no replies lol


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've never had that problem myself, and I feed roughly 60% rolled oats, 20% wheat and barley, 10% Chudleys Original and 10% bird seed and mealworms.

Sometimes I need to adjust the ratios or add other things depending on time of year and the condition of the mice. For example - I'd add more wheat than barley in the winter because wheat is a heating food, add more barley than wheat if the mice are getting fat as barley helps lower cholesterol, or add more seeds if the coats aren't looking too shiny. But it's always that basic mix.

Sarah xxx


----------

